# NHL Center Ice and DVR 921



## PittsbuRgh R (Jan 22, 2005)

Third time today trying - first game - nothing just the NHL Center Ice screen and no game; Game two - nothing for the first period and 1/2 - DVR resets (wife watching an NBC OTA HD program which froze the receiver) records the last period and 1/2; Game three - receiver says its recording - check it by pressing start over - get the NHL Center Ice screen, but no game. Stop the recording, manually switch to the game - signal is fine so restart the recording. Is anyone else experiencing the same issue with this programming? Using the normal buffers for setting up the recording +1 extend 3.


----------



## stevied (Feb 1, 2005)

I am seeing this well. It almost looks like recording the games is not allowed. I've tried several tests and always have the same results. For games on channels 540-558, the recording jumps from 213 minutes to 60 minutes or less; depending on how long the game lasted. Sometimes the last minute or 2 of the broadcast does show up, but it's usually just the center ice logo that shows up. I was going to try starting the recording after the game has started tonight to see if it acts differently

The game on HDPPV did record, but that could just be due to it being on a pay per view channel.

I want to order center ice, but not if I can't record games. I'm going to call to ask if there is some kind of recording block before I order.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I havn't tried tried to record NHL games, but I was able to "trick play" Hockey Night in Canada (rewound a segment), which leads me to believe that it is possible to record a game in progress if you first watch a game before hitting record.


----------



## PittsbuRgh R (Jan 22, 2005)

Two years ago (the prior season of Hockey) I was able to record Center Ice Games on my DVR 501 w/ no problems. This year I have been able to start recording when already viewing the game, however just scheduling a record is not working. Don't think it is a block on the recording. I am guessing it is a problem with how the 921 is interacting with these channels. I am going to try to record my next game on my 501 to see if this is a more pervasive issue.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Ever watch a CI game to the end and leave the channel on? You'll see one,maybe two commercials than the picture freezes up. This is probably due to the fact that CI (and all the rest of the "season tickets") are for the most part remappings of various RSN's. The remapping does not happen until the start of the game and is shut off at the end. The 921 reacts differently than older models when a remapping is used (I make this statement based on experience I had with my old 4000 and remapped channels).

There are exceptions - I'm willing to bet all the Canadian feeds are unique channels and not remapings. Try recording a CBC or TSN feed and see if it records from a timer vs a FSN feed.


----------



## stevied (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like setting up a munual timer to start after the channel switches may be an option.

Waited too long for hockey to return to not sign up.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I successfully recorded a hockey game (Colorado Avalanche on Altitude) using a timer set from the EPG. The only thing I did was to set the start time to 0 minutes before (rather than 1 minute before). After the game was over I monitored the timer to see what was happening on the recorded channel. For some time I had a black screen. Eventually the "Season Ticket" card came on with Muzak. After the recording stopped I noticed that the black screen was not recorded but the "Season Ticket" card w/Muzak was on, and immediately followed the point where a commercial froze (when I watched the feed live there was black for a long time). The total length of the recording was 213 minutes. The odd length indicates that recording stops when no signal is present (aka the black screen). I did not stop the timer manually, rather I let it stop by itself.

I hope this helps.


----------



## PittsbuRgh R (Jan 22, 2005)

I was also able to successfully record a game by setting the start early setting to zero.


----------



## PittsbuRgh R (Jan 22, 2005)

Had the Kings v. Dallas (LA Feed) set to record last night. Receiver indicates that it is recording the game - I attempt to start the recording over and get a blank black screen. Reboot the receiver - nothing in the DVR listing, not even a zsr for what was supposedly already recording. The receiver then record the last two minutes of the game. I hope this is not a re-occuring problem...


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

PittsbuRgh R said:


> Had the Kings v. Dallas (LA Feed) set to record last night. Receiver indicates that it is recording the game - I attempt to start the recording over and get a blank black screen. Reboot the receiver - nothing in the DVR listing, not even a zsr for what was supposedly already recording. The receiver then record the last two minutes of the game. I hope this is not a re-occuring problem...


Did you modify the timer for a 0 second start?


----------



## PittsbuRgh R (Jan 22, 2005)

Michael P said:


> Did you modify the timer for a 0 second start?


That functionality is no longer present or an option as programing is considered a pay-per view event. Problem that I had last week may have been related to issues other people also noted with DST and timers firing at the incorrect times. I deleted all my future timers for Center Ice programming and re-established these timers and havn't had a subsequent occurance of this issue.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

PittsbuRgh R said:


> That functionality is no longer present or an option as programing is considered a pay-per view event. Problem that I had last week may have been related to issues other people also noted with DST and timers firing at the incorrect times. I deleted all my future timers for Center Ice programming and re-established these timers and havn't had a subsequent occurance of this issue.


That option should always present. If not go into your timers after you create one and edit it. Being a PPV event should have no bearing on when a timer fires, however the "remapping" of an RSN to the NHLCI is probably the issue. A one minute early timer will result in the recorder starting before the remapping begins, which I believe is why there is a problem recording these games in the first place. I made a test recording during the NHLCI free preview and my recording hung up at the point after the game was over, however I still had the game recorded, the only missing part was at the point where they stopped the remapping. I was able to make a 0 second start timer for that game.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've been having problems recording games all season. A few have recorded okay, but most don't record the whole game. When I look at the list it will say 210 mins. When I start playing back the recording it will say something like 86 mins remaining. When it gets to the end of that time it will often start at the beginning of the game again. Other times it will say something like 1500 mins remaining. Other times it just ends. When I call CS they say no one else is reporting any problems. Are you guys still having problems or is it just me. The only time that I get a good recording is if I watch the whole game. I think that I'm going to leave my 921 on when I go to bead before the game is over. I just purchased a 942, maybe that will solve the problem.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I set up my 942 last night. It took several calls to get everything working from their end. They droped my calls several times as well so I had to call back. The last CSR that I talked to said that they had never authorized my 921 for NHL Center Ice even though the computer showed that I was subscribed for it. He said that he was supprised that I was even able to watch any of the games much less record them. I get a chance to see if I can get a good recording tomorrow night with Detroit vs Calgary.


----------

